# PT 2. Uber accused of 'wage theft' by drivers, and hiding 'surge' notifications



## Hugh G (Sep 22, 2016)

PREVIOUS ---> *PT 1. Uber accused of 'wage theft' by drivers, and hiding 'surge' notifications*


By business reporter David Chau
Posted 26/07/2018 5:00 AM
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2018-07-26/uber-drivers-allege-upfront-wage-theft/10025908

*Fair Work investigation*

"This new system may sound sensible on its face value," said Max B.

"But drivers, who Uber claims are 'independent contractors', are kept in the dark and aren't told what the actual 'upfront fare' price is until the trip ends.

"The first rule of thumb to being an independent contractor is to know exactly how much they will get paid for a job, let alone a 'predetermined' job cost.

Some of the Uber drivers who spoke to the ABC have also recently been contacted with the Fair Work Ombudsman (FWO), as part of its "sham contracting" probe.

Basically, it is looking into whether Uber is misrepresenting its employees as independent contractors (or entrepreneurs running their own businesses) - to avoid paying minimum wage, annual leave, sick leave and superannuation.

The FWO, through a spokesperson, confirmed it is currently investigating Uber "to determine whether the engagement of Uber drivers is compliant with Commonwealth workplace laws", but would not comment further.

Media player: "Space" to play, "M" to mute, "left" and "right" to seek.

*VIDEO: Uber drivers earning less than half the minimum wage*

*Bonded to Uber &#8230; for now*
Drivers like Jackie are trying to minimise their time driving for Uber "as much as possible" in response to the recent changes to its pricing policy.

Despite his personal feelings about the company, he has little choice but to continue driving for Uber in the meantime.

"A driver is very expendable at the end of the day," he said.

"It doesn't matter if I leave - 100 others would take my place.

"Unfortunately, Uber controls the market in Australia, and at least 90 per cent of my trips are with them.

"But only three-quarters of my pay is from Uber. I earn the rest from Ola and private chauffeuring because they pay better."

Uber takes a 27.5 per cent cut from its drivers' pockets, while Ola's and Taxify's commissions are lower, at 15 per cent.

"But until one of the other competitors gains ground on Uber, we have no choice but to tolerate the conditions of the dominant player."

_Follow David Chau on Twitter @chaudave._


----------



## Nawdy (Jul 26, 2016)

We don't have this in Queensland yet and I hope it doesn't arrive ... If it does I can not afford to do Ubers work ... the rhetoric that Uber consistently supply that more work = more money isn't true ... You are provided with more work for less money and the kicker is your expenses rise ... the only one that earns more money for more jobs is Uber ... not the driver.


----------



## Hugh G (Sep 22, 2016)

Nawdy said:


> We don't have this in Queensland yet and I hope it doesn't arrive ... If it does I can not afford to do Ubers work ... the rhetoric that Uber consistently supply that more work = more money isn't true ... You are provided with more work for less money and the kicker is your expenses rise ... the only one that earns more money for more jobs is Uber ... not the driver.


And the PAX delighted at the cheaper fares and less waiting times due to the surplus of ants.


----------

